# Leighton Buzzard Culture Cafe



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Situated on the First Floor in the Leighton Buzzard Library is the Leighton Buzzard Culture Cafe, under new management and making steady improvements to the coffee and quality of service.

With some exciting initiatives, recent investment in fixtures and fittings and a visionary manager this cafe is set to hit the radar of an increasing number of Leighton Buzzard and Linslade locals.

Using a Jura XS90 Bean-to-Cup Machine, Adam and his team serve a realistically priced, above-average cup of coffee that challenged my thinking about bean-to-cup machines.

Don't dwell on the detail too much as the target audience is not your average coffee snob, but seasoned library go'ers, families, students and the elderly.

With disabled access and a direct route to the library this is an ideal place to escape the high street and has a good following of regulars of all ages.

When you walk in you feel safe and not judged in any way.

The coffee shop serves a good selection of affordable pastries and muffins as well as snacks, drinks and hot food.

Coffee 6/10


----------



## Xpress Coffee Uk (Jan 11, 2009)

I find that you can get a fantastic coffee out of the XS90 and it has the real advantage over other bean to cup with the seperate water spout being so close to the main coffee spouts to make a true Americano with out moving the cup and putting hot water in first rather than just over extracting the beans as quite often happens with commercial bean to cup.

If you ever get stuck for anything give us a call we are in MK and have a service engineer based here,

Regards,

Chris


----------

